# Factory Front and Rear Brake Upgrade, is it worth the $ ?



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

https://accessories.chevrolet.com/p...9&make=Chevrolet&model=Cruze&categoryId=98070

It’s over a thousand dollars plus installation, is it worth the $ to upgrade?


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

Btw are those rotors larger than the stock ones?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I have the Disc/Drum setup, wasn't fond of it at first but it works fine. If this is for your 2019 I'd wait until I need new Brakes


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I have the Disc/Drum setup, wasn't fond of it at first but it works fine. If this is for your 2019 I'd wait until I need new Brakes


Are those rotors bigger than stock?

Yes I have a 2019 just wondering if there’s much difference in terms of performance


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I personally don't see any reason to upgrade my brakes or headlights on my stock 17.

The car works just fine for me. I"m not drag racing. And the headlights are the best I've ever had. And I come from a time BEFORE halogen and led came out.

My only mod is the auto stop disable module. I get the same mileage you all get with it activated.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

I think if you're going to do the labor it's worth it but I bet GM will charge you another grand in labor to install everything so I'd say no then. At that point you're just really overpaying for a modest improvement. 

I believe the rotors are slightly larger and vented so they should be able to handle a bit more punishment. Probably a good bet if you plan to autocross it. For daily driving though unless you have cash to burn, I'd probably pass. The stock brakes are very good. There's really no info online about these either though since it's not really a performance car. This youtube vid a while back is the only place I've seen anyone really talk about these parts or "review" them in any way. 

Check it out:


----------



## Henry Edwards (Nov 10, 2019)

I have this brake setup on a 2017 Cruze and is very good 
The front rotor is one inch larger than stock


----------

